# New labs. Your thoughts?



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

TSH 2.190 (0.450-4.500)
FT4 1.29 (0.82-1.77)
FT3 3.6 (2.0-4.4)
TPO 393 (0-34)
TRAB <0.51 (0.00-1.75)
TGAB <20 (0-40)

I also ordered TSI but for some reason it didn't go through.

Just for reference, here are my previous labs

3/9/10
TSH 1.730 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 304 (0-34)
TgAb 28 (0-40)

4/13/10
TSH 1.090 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 374 (0-34)
TSI 92 (0-139)
FT4 1.38 (0.82-1.77)

4/27/10
TSH 1.760 (0.450-4.500)
FT4 1.26 (0.8201.77)
FT3 2.8 (2.0-4.4)

7/27/10
TSH 1.850 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 355 (0-34)
TgAb <20 (0-40)
FT4 1.08 (0.82-1.77)
FT3 3.2 (2.0-4.4)
TRAb <0.51 (0.00-1.75)
TSI 56 (0-139)

11/22/10
TSH 2.220 (same)
FT4 1.20 (same)
FT3 3.1 (same)

**ultrasound revealed multinodular goiter


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, I had been diagnosed with fatigue by a vitamin D deficiency and something about iron, but have been feeling a whole lot better since getting my vitamin D back up. I really wish my TSI would have fone through. The TPO Ab is the highest it's ever been. I go to the doctor Friday morning. I think I will have another ultraund in a couple of months, maybe, if they are still doing it every 6 months. I have found a doctor I trust, which is a very good thing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> TSH 2.190 (0.450-4.500)
> FT4 1.29 (0.82-1.77)
> FT3 3.6 (2.0-4.4)
> TPO 393 (0-34)
> ...


If you have Trab and you do have a smattering of it, it could be likely you still have TSI. Trab can/will block TSI.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1633635

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/105072504323030951?journalCode=thy

Plus we already know TSI is in the 'hood as they say. Dang. Your labs look to me like antibodies are having a ping pong game. There are stimulating, blocking and binding antibodies and autoantibodies. They are trying to make the body right it's self.


----------

